# Ft Stewart Qualifying Test..



## Mudfeather (Aug 11, 2011)

It appears that the management at Ft Stewart has started requiring a accuracy test for a archery pass.

You are required to hit 2 of 3 targets at 20 and 30 yds.  don't know about the targets....it speaks of...anybody else know????


----------



## Mudfeather (Aug 11, 2011)

I found where it says you must hit a 9" circle 2 out of 3 times at 20 and 30 yds...


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 11, 2011)

More info from Mr. Thompson:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=635516


----------



## Mudfeather (Aug 12, 2011)

has anybody went and took the "test" yet to see if it has been altered???? The regs haven't had anything added that I found..


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 12, 2011)

Marty took the test yesterday Keith.  15 and 20 yards for traditional equipment.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 12, 2011)

ChrisSpikes said:


> Marty took the test yesterday Keith.  15 and 20 yards for traditional equipment.



Well?...... How'd he do?


----------



## pine nut (Aug 12, 2011)

He passed, according to a text he sent me!  WTG Marty!


----------



## Mudfeather (Aug 12, 2011)

Some embrace this as a good idea but I see it as a sideways step supported by emotion... not science/fact to bring into question the effectiveness of the bow.

it also completely empowers a gubment empoyee to cancel your right to hunt even if you are willing to hunt only within ability...

A deer is quicker than any arrow so poop is gonna happen sometime.

before long it will be reqired statewide...it's not good for bowhunting I think.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 12, 2011)

Mudfeather said:


> Some embrace this as a good idea but I see it as a sideways step supported by emotion... not science/fact to bring into question the effectiveness of the bow.
> 
> it also completely empowers a gubment empoyee to cancel your right to hunt even if you are willing to hunt only within ability...
> 
> ...


If you would read the regs you will pick up on why it is being done


----------



## robert carter (Aug 12, 2011)

Its being done because someone that is not a bowhunter thinks they can stop from wounding animals by using a test that don`t mean squat.Most compounders that can hit pie plates at 30 yards are not gonna hesitate to shoot at the 8pt 70 yards away if he can range him first.And they think its an "ethical" shot. What about the stickbow hunter that passes the 20 yard test then has a big 8 at 25 and his knees are knocking together...think he can hit a pieplate then?I`ve lost deer I shot at distances I could hit a golf ball at most the time. Its a stupid test. for the record Mudfeather would pass the 30 yard one with his longbow easy. Me..probably not.RC


----------



## Tailfeather (Aug 12, 2011)

Martin, why do you seem to defend this qualifying test?  Not "calling you out" or anything, just curious.


----------



## Mudfeather (Aug 12, 2011)

BB...I dont care why they SAY it is being done....It is a sideways step that hurts bowhunting.....ALL BOWHUNTING....but the sadest part of it all is most dont see the harm...

They have invited the fox into the hen house and have no clue that the birds are about to start disappearing....AND they are asking the fox for more help...


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 13, 2011)

I think it's silly myself.  The original regulation specified you must take your shots from a 25' platform.  Three of us took the test Thursday and passed.  The amended the test for us trad folks.  Shooting from the ground at 15 and then 20 yards.  The plates are white and pinned to white target faces.  No marks on the plate, no practice/warmup shots.  Within most of our capabilities I think, but a challenge with all the wheelie guys watching and wispering doubts.  The test is offered only on Thursdays and Saturdays 2-4.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 13, 2011)

robert carter said:


> Its being done because someone that is not a bowhunter thinks they can stop from wounding animals by using a test that don`t mean squat.Most compounders that can hit pie plates at 30 yards are not gonna hesitate to shoot at the 8pt 70 yards away if he can range him first.And they think its an "ethical" shot. What about the stickbow hunter that passes the 20 yard test then has a big 8 at 25 and his knees are knocking together...think he can hit a pieplate then?I`ve lost deer I shot at distances I could hit a golf ball at most the time. Its a stupid test. for the record Mudfeather would pass the 30 yard one with his longbow easy. Me..probably not.RC





Mudfeather said:


> BB...I dont care why they SAY it is being done....It is a sideways step that hurts bowhunting.....ALL BOWHUNTING....but the sadest part of it all is most dont see the harm...
> 
> They have invited the fox into the hen house and have no clue that the birds are about to start disappearing....AND they are asking the fox for more help...



These 2 fellers who I hold in the highest regaurd, have hit the nail on the head. Stop and look at the regs for a gun hunter..... oopppps none exist ...... sure you have to take a hunter safety course but does that prove you can hit a pie plate 5 out of 6 times with an open sighted rifle at 100 yards????

I voiced my opinion back in the late 80's early 90's when some in the TBG were talking about how good the bowhunter Ed. course would be. I still think that it is horse bunk.


----------



## Killinstuff (Aug 13, 2011)

And for the records, Mr Carter might not be able to hit a pie plate at 30 yards but put a pine cone out there 30 yards and he's going to drill it 2 out 3 times.


----------



## 1ncamo (Aug 13, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> If you would read the regs you will pick up on why it is being done



Someone gets it.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 13, 2011)

1ncamo said:


> Someone gets it.



You care to share with the class? 

I see it as a more than half brained attempt to restrict,
if not end bowhunting on the base for general folks.

With all the hoops one has to go thru to even hunt on Stewart, plus the gubment mandated "Hunter Safety Course",
one would think the folks on Stewart would
give the benefit of a doubt that the hunters who show up are serious about the hunt, their equipment, their
woodmanship skills, and the game being hunted.

I would think that, but obviously some power hungry person in charge, thinks otherwise, 
and has the notion than anyone with a bow in their hand is an ill prepared, bumbling fool.


----------



## Knee Deep (Aug 13, 2011)

Well, I guess that pretty much counts me out for longbow hunting at ft stewart. I'm pretty new to the trad sport so still not that good at it. I could pass the 15yd part but its hit and miss beyond that. But the thing of it is, I know my limits and would not take a shot beyond that. Well back to practicing, maybe in a month or so I'll be able to pass it. Till then I guess I'll have to go back to compound hunting when I go on Stewart.


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 13, 2011)

There are several new areas within the restricted base area that are gonna be open this year.  These are close to populated areas, hence the new restrictions.  I guess the upper echelon decided that the new requirement would also serve well for the rest of the areas.  There are similar restrictions on other installations.  I am still glad that I will be able to hunt it.  Many bases are open to hunting, but have much more stringent requirements.  One such place drives you to a permenant stand and picks you up after the hunt.  The evening hunt ends an hour or so before dusk!  You aren't allowed to get out of your stand until the ranger comes to pick you up!  Needless to say, I never hunted on that military base.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 13, 2011)

Apex Predator said:


> There are several new areas within the restricted base area that are gonna be open this year.  These are close to populated areas, hence the new restrictions.  I guess the upper echelon decided that the new requirement would also serve well for the rest of the areas.  There are similar restrictions on other installations.  I am still glad that I will be able to hunt it.  Many bases are open to hunting, but have much more stringent requirements.  One such place drives you to a permenant stand and picks you up after the hunt.  The evening hunt ends an hour or so before dusk!  You aren't allowed to get out of your stand until the ranger comes to pick you up!  Needless to say, I never hunted on that military base.


Marty here is a list of requirements for the base I was telling you about. It could be alot worse.


Sheds and Skulls are property of the Govt. and cannot be taken off the installation.  You may bring them in to the check station. 
You can use cell phones in the hunt areas (not camera phones).  
There are field phones in the areas if you need to call in
NO Cigarette Lighters or Matches of any kind. 
NO Spark producing devices. 
NO Cigarettes or Cigars. 
NO Cameras.
NO GPS’s. 
NO Binoculars. 
NO Range Finders. 
NO Two-Way radios. 
NO Alcoholic beverages . 
NO Firearms (Except during the shotgun hunt). 
NO Ammunition. 
NO Black powder, Percussion caps, Primers. 
NO Compound bows. 
NO Plastic gas containers. 
NO Strike anywhere matches. 
NO Deer decoy’s.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 13, 2011)

Jake Allen said:


> With all the hoops one has to go thru to even hunt on Stewart.



What hoops? Show up w a HS card and your license, buy a pass and you are in.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 13, 2011)

John Cooper said:


> Stop and look at the regs for a gun hunter..... oopppps none exist ......



Really? When did you read them?

There may not be a "qualifying test" but there is defintely regulations pertaining to gun hunters.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 13, 2011)

Mudfeather said:


> BB...I dont care why they SAY it is being done....It is a sideways step that hurts bowhunting.....ALL BOWHUNTING....but the sadest part of it all is most dont see the harm...



Maybe so but I know of a base that doesn't allow compound hunting, only traditonal and crossbows and they do not allow scopes on the crossbows....Go figure.

Who is that reg hurting the most?


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 13, 2011)

Mudfeather said:


> before long it will be reqired statewide...it's not good for bowhunting I think.



I totally disagree. Muzzleloaders are considered "small game weapons" statewide and now are not allowed on this base during that season. Seems to be an opposite decision and I'm sure "the state" had no input in the regs.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 13, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> Really? When did you read them?
> 
> There may not be a "qualifying test" but there is defintely regulations pertaining to gun hunters.



BB i have read them many time over the years.....



Quote my whole post on this not just a tid bit. 

Where does a gun hunter have to pass a test on how well he can shoot a fire arm?? 

The gun hunters would all be up in arms if they made them 
shoot a profencency test of say 5 out of 6 shots in a 9" pie plate at 100 yrds. with open sites no scopes or any thing.

This is a stipid requirement


----------



## robert carter (Aug 13, 2011)

I was gonna type some more stuff but you fellas don`t get it.You have the God given right to keep and bear arms. Our Beginning countrymen died for this....now you just cant hunt with them...a bow for now .whats next?Wake up. The fox IS in the henhouse and your heads swoll up so that your eyes are shut.I`m done with this.RC


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 13, 2011)

robert carter said:


> I was gonna type some more stuff but you fellas don`t get it.You have the God given right to keep and bear arms. Our Beginning countrymen died for this....now you just cant hunt with them...a bow for now .whats next?Wake up. The fox IS in the henhouse and your heads swoll up so that your eyes are shut.I`m done with this.RC



I don't like having to take the test anymore than you do but IMO the sky is not falling. This time the changes are just close to home. There are a lot more restrictions at other installations in the US. Here's a few suggestive readings for you.

http://www.nrahuntersrights.org/Article.aspx?id=3454

Read the 1st paragraph on this one
http://www.huntingreport.com/hunting_article_details.cfm?id=285


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 13, 2011)

robert carter said:


> I was gonna type some more stuff but you fellas don`t get it.You have the God given right to keep and bear arms. Our Beginning countrymen died for this....now you just cant hunt with them...a bow for now .whats next?Wake up. The fox IS in the henhouse and your heads swoll up so that your eyes are shut.I`m done with this.RC



Thanks Robert, You like me have seen the changes coming for a long time.


----------



## RogerB (Aug 14, 2011)

robert carter said:


> I`m done with this.RC



No matter what you think of this regulation (and I fully understand and support your first Amendment rights), the more you rant and rave on this open forum the worse you will make it. The smartest thing anyone has said yet is the quote above.


----------



## Etter2 (Aug 14, 2011)

Pure foolishness.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Aug 15, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> Marty here is a list of requirements for the base I was telling you about. It could be alot worse.
> 
> 
> Sheds and Skulls are property of the Govt. and cannot be taken off the installation.  You may bring them in to the check station.
> ...



The Ole River Swampo is looking and sounding better all the time... You guys are not alone.. They do the same thing at our local base along with a DOD  style background check before they will even sell you a permit to hunt on base. More restrictions than you can shake a stick at...  
A ROYAL pain in  the back side...!


----------



## Melvin Edwards (Aug 15, 2011)

I've seen Mudfeather shoot a squirrel out of a biiiig ole oak, I mean the very top of that oak, and everybody knows that RC can shoot.  What these guys understand is that the proficiency test is meaningless, and intrusive on our individual freedom.

I passed on a 25 yard shot at a 130 to 140 class white tail in Missouri a couple years ago.  Could I have hit a pie plate at that range?  Probably, but that buck was on high alert, looking right up at me and I knew from EXPERIENCE that even a perfectly aimed arrow was unlikely to hit where I wanted, because of the buck's reaction to the shot.  Deer and pie plates have little in common.  Neither do proficiency tests and good bowhunting ethics.


----------



## Mark K (Aug 15, 2011)

This has been going on at Military Bases for over 20yrs now! Your lucky if your base is just getting around to it. This isn't some fox in the hen house bull, this is the federal government covering their butts! If you choose not to pass then don't, find another place to hunt. Don't say you can't pass the test, say you choose not to pass it. Mountain / mole hill!!!


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 15, 2011)

robert carter said:


> Its being done because someone that is not a bowhunter thinks they can stop from wounding animals by using a test that don`t mean squat.Most compounders that can hit pie plates at 30 yards are not gonna hesitate to shoot at the 8pt 70 yards away if he can range him first.And they think its an "ethical" shot.



Sorry........

But I think you're dead wrong with that statement..


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Aug 15, 2011)

Is there anything that says you can't qualify with a compound and hunt with a trad bow?


----------



## johnweaver (Aug 16, 2011)

There you go. Been there done that. Back before they closed Ft. Gillem.


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 16, 2011)

Your permit is stamped for the weapon you qualified with.  I'm qualified with a longbow, and can't hunt with a recurve, compound, or crossbow.  At least that's what the folks at pass/permit told me.


----------



## Mudfeather (Aug 16, 2011)

Just further proof that the person that set this up don't know squat about bows or bowhunting in general. 

Bump or remove a sight or rest  on a compound and who knows where its headed yet any one of us can pick up each others bow and shoot remarkibly well.


----------



## TGUN (Aug 16, 2011)

stamped with what you qualified with, REALLY. crud, I was going to hunt this year with my Acme solo speed-cam LongCurve. I just mounted the trigger release and a scope.  I wonder if I can get my money back on this bad boy.


----------



## gurn (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok did I here this right. You havta shoot at ah white paper plate on ah white back ground???? 
That right there sound like yer settin up ah bad shot ya shouldnt be taken. Even with compounds and even more with trad stuff were always told to pick ah spot. Humm was it folks like Fred Bear and G Fred or name your own mentor that said that. Recon the Goverment said different so it must be true bein what great hunters they are. 
Tuff ah hair or whatever??? I think yall need ta get on em bout that. Put ah spot on the target like yer posta!! Teach folks the right way. No I wont hush and looks ta me only ah few dont hava ah problem with someone settin up test that dont know dog doo from shinenola or your vent from ah hole in the ground bout compound or trad huntin.  If I cant pick ah spot I dont shoot. Thats crap about imagin ah spot. If ya dont pick ah spot and ya kill ah critter ya ought ta play the lottery or get in on ah good dice game that day. Nope That aint all I got ta say and I aint done with it like RC. Respectfully to those that think it's OK.  
Drive 1400 miles up here and I'll make up some random test for ya ta hunt. If ya blow it ya cant hunt. Even though ya might be ah heck of ah lot better under pressuse than some folks that passed are.
Like Dendy said. He didnt havta pay and take ah test but the hogs been fallin.
Remember who pays for goverment land and who pays for game management as ah whole. I dont give ah flyin flip if it's the millatary, you and me still pay for it. We ought be cut ah little slack for that,,,, or am I crazy. 
It aint Obama's and that aint the Kings land in England. If ya want ta find out what  all this test crap manafest into just check how it all goes down in Europe. The common man was finally butted out ah huntin on the kings ( Obamas or who ever is runnin the place at any time) land. I was talkin to an old boy from England and his words. The common man can not hunt. Only the lords. How??? through rules and stuff like this. I usually never rant but foolishness catches the atention of my simple mind.  So like what is the worse the can happen gun compound x bow or long bow???
Ya gut shoot one and never find it. It's still dead. Aint that the job of the hunter ??? Game management???
If you dont eat it somethin else in nature will. It dont got ta waste. NOTHING GOES TA WASTE IN NATURE GOD SET IT UP THAT WAY!!! We are predators. Dont ya think many predators in nature wound somethin and somethin eles get ta ett it???? Hogs are ah different story only kinda. The dang thangs aint natural. If ya wounded every one of em and they died somewhere eles. Sometin would ett em and all would be good.
RC.......You are 100 and 10 % right in yer thinkin. But if you are done with it I haint. I'll take over for ya. I aint run off from foolishness that easy.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 16, 2011)

gurn said:


> Ok did I here this right. You havta shoot at ah white paper plate on ah white back ground????
> That right there sound like yer settin up ah bad shot ya shouldnt be taken. Even with compounds and even more with trad stuff were always told to pick ah spot. Humm was it folks like Fred Bear and G Fred or name your own mentor that said that. Recon the Goverment said different so it must be true bein what great hunters they are.
> Tuff ah hair or whatever??? I think yall need ta get on em bout that. Put ah spot on the target like yer posta!! Teach folks the right way. No I wont hush and looks ta me only ah few dont hava ah problem with someone settin up test that dont know dog doo from shinenola or your vent from ah hole in the ground bout compound or trad huntin.  If I cant pick ah spot I dont shoot. Thats crap about imagin ah spot. If ya dont pick ah spot and ya kill ah critter ya ought ta play the lottery or get in on ah good dice game that day. Nope That aint all I got ta say and I aint done with it like RC. Respectfully to those that think it's OK.
> Drive 1400 miles up here and I'll make up some random test for ya ta hunt. If ya blow it ya cant hunt. Even though ya might be ah heck of ah lot better under pressuse than some folks that passed are.
> ...



I heard limiting the number of yankees allowed in the South is next on the agenda. Some kinda test like eatin cheese grits, sweet tea and fried chicken

They may even give em a language test to see how the  answer simple questions like "where y'all from?"


----------



## gurn (Aug 16, 2011)

The smartes thang On the whole thread. 

Quote from gurn

 I aint run off from foolishness that easy.


----------



## gurn (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok I showed my hindend fir sure on that post.
They ought at limit the yankees fir the good ah all. I could go along with that one. I'm thinkin I might slip through on the quota. As far as the chees grits and chicken.................dont give me all I want less I havta waddle back ta Michigan.
Really I'm thinkin T Bugs pecan pie.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 16, 2011)

Why don't you quit beating around the bush, and just come out and say what's on your mind Gurnie?


----------



## gurn (Aug 16, 2011)

I thought I did but ah little too much.  I thought I lit the bush ah far.


----------



## Mudfeather (Aug 17, 2011)

If you wanna get quezzy and nasciuos go read the crap over on the compound forum with this same topic.....

Really is a different world altogether over there....They hide behind ethics but are glad when something weeds out anyone so they have more opportunity....

They equate accuracy to ethics and just because you are one dont mean you are a good game shot. I know!!!


----------



## feathersnantlers (Aug 17, 2011)

*Still got to take the Test*

How's all your whining going for ya.

Still gotta take the Test...hahaha


----------



## T.P. (Aug 17, 2011)

feathersnantlers said:


> How's all your whining going for ya.
> 
> Still gotta take the Test...hahaha



Uh-oh... the trad forum has been invaded by a government institutionalized drone.


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 17, 2011)

feathersnantlers said:


> How's all your whining going for ya.
> 
> Still gotta take the Test...hahaha



I thought trolls hung out under bridges not in here.


----------



## robert carter (Aug 17, 2011)

I can`t stand it.
Feathersandantlers, Most everybody posting here can pass the test. thats not the problem. The problem is that passing a test shooting pieplates don`t mean less wounded animals making better choices when and when not to shoot does.And all the shooting test will never change that.And it seems a lot of people are to stupid to realize that.
 If you wanted to make the test fair and comparable for a compound shooter the compounder should have to shoot around 60 yards. Getting close to the same amount of skill and concentration it takes for a trad shooter at 20.Thats for acurracy and still in no way culls ethics.

  Having someone to tell you that since you can`t hit something at ranges you never intend on shooting an animal at that you can`t hunt is retarded.This is just the foot in the door for them. It is not thier land it is our land. You will hear even more whining and from folks hunting with all weapons when they decide its just to much trouble and expensive to let folks hunt when we can control the critters by a hired gun at night. Sounds crazy don`t it...they do it all the time on Jekyle and St. Simons Island. How about the fella that rides around on Ossbaw all day and shoots pigs from his truck and gets paid to do it.
 As far as folks on the other forum goes they can`t even discuss a simple topic much less a tuff one like this without talking bad to each other. Makes you realize even more what a great thing we have here on this forum and on other trad forums. Showing respect and kindness to each other is a sign that the folks are probably "Ethical" hunters as well. Now I`m really done with this.RC


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 17, 2011)

feathersnantlers said:


> How's all your whining going for ya.
> 
> Still gotta take the Test...hahaha



Not me, I've got other places to hunt. 
I don't whine, and I see no one else in this
thread whining either. I see one person on this board
who took it upon himself to contact folks on base and
successfully made his point, and was rewarded with having
a small bit of common sense inserted into this whole deal.

I guess you have no problem with a heavy handed, poorly
thought out, moronic "test" that means little, if not anything
in the real world, but infringes upon and sets out to limit our rights 
as hunters in this country?
Hmmm.... I was under the impression that most folks who
frequent, and post on this board were freedom loving, 
rugged individualists with a strong sense of right, and wrong.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Aug 17, 2011)

*Where is it your "right"*

Where in the Constitution of the USA does it say you have the right to hunt?

I've been on this board before it was Woody's back when GON owned the original. I am not a troll I just don't get into much of the useless discussions like this one.

You still have to a test, you still have paid sharp shooters paid by your tax dollars, and you will continue to have to take a test. You have to have have your Hunter's Ed Card to get a Lic why dont y'all try and stop that. Just useless rhetoric.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 17, 2011)

feathersnantlers said:


> Where in the Constitution of the USA does it say you have the right to hunt?



Oh, I see. My point is made. 

As an officer of our Traditional Archery Club in No Ga,
and an officer elect of our statewide Traditional Bowhunters Association, and an officer
in one of the largest Family Oriented Hunting Associations in Georgia, 
even an Administrator of this here Hunting Forum,
I will be vocal for,  and defensive of
our rights as hunters and freedom loving folks; even you too friend. 
We are all in this together.


----------



## Jayin J (Aug 17, 2011)

gurn said:


> Ok I showed my hindend fir sure on that post.
> They ought at limit the yankees fir the good ah all. I could go along with that one. I'm thinkin I might slip through on the quota. As far as the chees grits and chicken.................dont give me all I want less I havta waddle back ta Michigan.
> Really I'm thinkin T Bugs pecan pie.




I'm with Gurn, T Bugs pecan pie would be mighty tasty after a big ol' plate of Fried Chicken and Cheese Grits...


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 17, 2011)

feathersnantlers said:


> I've been on this board before it was Woody's back when GON owned the original. I am not a troll I just don't get into much of the useless discussions like this one.
> 
> You still have to a test, you still have paid sharp shooters paid by your tax dollars, and you will continue to have to take a test. You have to have have your Hunter's Ed Card to get a Lic why dont y'all try and stop that. Just useless rhetoric.



I know that sir. You are an upstanding member of this
forum, and I appreciate that fact! 

I do take displeasure with your reference to other upstanding members of this forum, as "whiners".


----------



## feathersnantlers (Aug 17, 2011)

*Learned a long time ago here*

Not to personally insult any person. I wasn't doing that. Nothing personal meant by my posts. 

This proficiency test or variantions of it have been on Federal Reservations for a very long time. Ft. Gillem had one for years before it was shutdown. A person might have success in minor alterations but its not going anywhere. 

I don't like the fact that the Fed's won't allow any public hunting on National Parks/Monuments. That's the law and I am not going to change.

I am up for Fried Chix and Cheese Grits as well.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 17, 2011)

T Bug's pecan pie with home made peach ice cream with chucks of peaches that are frozen that will make your teeth hurt. That's what I would like but I won't be there so water and a candy bar will do. mIKe

How did we get on desert on Ft. Stewart Qualifying thread?


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 17, 2011)

Let me tell you guys, I have had Tbugs pecan pie and its delicious!!!
Now i want some more!!
Hey Tbug, you going to bring me some at big jims this weekend???


----------



## Jayin J (Aug 17, 2011)

stick-n-string said:


> Let me tell you guys, I have had Tbugs pecan pie and its delicious!!!
> Now i want some more!!
> Hey Tbug, you going to bring me some at big jims this weekend???




T Bug's Pecan Pie at Jim's this weekend would be great....


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 17, 2011)

Bet them compounders couldn't qualify if they had to hit a running turkey!!!!!!
To hunt Ft Campbell in TN/KY we didn't have to take a test, just wait in lines and pay lots of money.......


----------



## Mudfeather (Aug 17, 2011)

It's just a smaller type of the same problem we have as a nation..

66% of the Senate are millionares and half of congress is and of that half...half of those exceed $10 million in assets....And they make the rules for the rest of us without a clue of what really goes on in our world...

And our President has never even employed a soul and is supposed to be creating jobs....

Sorta like a nonhunter protecting people or animals????


----------



## feathersnantlers (Aug 17, 2011)

*Chocolate Pecan Pie*

Ever had Chocolate Pecan Pie...man that will make you slap you momma.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2011)

Mudfeather said:


> It's just a smaller type of the same problem we have as a nation..
> 
> 66% of the Senate are millionares and half of congress is and of that half...half of those exceed $10 million in assets....And they make the rules for the rest of us without a clue of what really goes on in our world...
> 
> ...



Thanks Keith my thoughts also!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jayin J (Aug 18, 2011)

feathersnantlers said:


> Ever had Chocolate Pecan Pie...man that will make you slap you momma.





I do know that Peanut Butter Pie is good!!!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow, haven't stopped in here for a while but the tension is almost as thick as the PF....

I always thought of the Trad forum as a sanctuary for common sense, courtesy, and continuing the heritage but I guess pine beetles are creepin in over here to...

Bless ya'll that are hanging true..


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 18, 2011)

Lord I can't wait to get home to a real keyboard cause this thread is driving my "wannabe" self nuts.


----------



## Jayin J (Aug 18, 2011)

I think this thread started off just letting people know what the requirements are at Fort Stewart.  After that, the comments about the requirement were tossed about and some things were discussed in detail.  The key thing here is most everyone has agreed that most people like to eat some pie of some sort.  

Am I wrong?


----------



## Melvin Edwards (Aug 18, 2011)

I think if a feller, or gal, for that matter,  could eat two out of three pies at any distance in ten minutes or less,  they should be able to hunt!


----------



## Jayin J (Aug 18, 2011)

Melvin Edwards said:


> I think if a feller, or gal, for that matter,  could eat two out of three pies at any distance in ten minutes or less,  they should be able to hunt!




Exactly.    Thank You.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Aug 18, 2011)

If you want to hunt on your friend's property  then you are obligated to go by his rules.   Simple. 

If you want to hunt Ft. Stewart (or any other Federal Property) you are obligated to go by their rules. Still simple. 

What's all the fuss about?  You ought to count yourself lucky and fortunate to even have an invitation to hunt at Ft. Stewart at all. Some military installations are still closed to non active duty military or retired hunters. This is not new.  

Practice for the test,  take the test,  pass the test!  If you flunk,  try again later.   Extremely simple.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 18, 2011)

TIMBERGHOST said:


> If you want to hunt on your friend's property  then you are obligated to go by his rules.   Simple.
> 
> If you want to hunt Ft. Stewart (or any other Federal Property) you are obligated to go by their rules. Still simple.
> 
> ...



Where have YOUUUU beeen Mr. Kinard?????


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 18, 2011)

I just wish I could take the test in my backyard...cause it's easy there.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Aug 19, 2011)

Workin hard.  I miss all y'all.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 19, 2011)

I sure hope to see you Sunday at our last shoot in Crossville. Word has it there's a nargly smelly group from parts of GA coming up to!!!! I'm included!!!! You were missed at NGT's last shoot....we talked about you the whole time!!!!


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Aug 19, 2011)

Wish I could but I can't.  En route to Mobile, AL tonight (Friday) to go do an inspection.  

I wouldn't care to hazard a comment on the way folks smell on this public forum. 

I missed y'all at NGT last shoot too.  I can't imagine what devilish and evil things was said about me with me not there to defend myself... They were likely all true though...


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 19, 2011)

TIMBERGHOST said:


> Wish I could but I can't.  En route to Mobile, AL tonight (Friday) to go do an inspection.
> 
> I wouldn't care to hazard a comment on the way folks smell on this public forum.
> 
> I missed y'all at NGT last shoot too.  I can't imagine what devilish and evil things was said about me with me not there to defend myself... They were likely all true though...


Rats!!!!
I guess I was premature....Dorothy doesn't smell bad BUT Aruthur DOES!!!!
And I'm sure it was ALL true!!!!! At least everyone agreed it all was anyway.......plus I believe we voted you in as something but I forgot what???????


----------

